# Without trying or not trying, how long did it take you to conceive?



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm just curious.


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

I've had two condoms break in my life, one of them resulting in my oldest









and we've had two other condom failures, which weren't apparent, resulting in my younger two







: (not twins..)

during the months that our children were concieved I had a 'feeling' and my ovulation _symtoms_ were out of control. And it seems like each time was right when I was starting to get the babybug too.

So, maybe I guess it just takes a







for me..


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

Two years (x2) but the second time I was bfing and only had a cycle back for 6 months.


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

We just threw caution to the wind and DS was conceived the first month. Hope we're as lucky with #2







.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

I couldn't vote accurately b/c with both babes it was 1-2 months.


----------



## Turkish Kate (Sep 2, 2006)

DD was another "condom failure." With DS, I went off the pill after April's cycle, was pregnant around June 10th or so. Now TTC #3, we've been at it for over a year. AF came back when DS was 10 1/2 months and he's now 2. Nada.


----------



## Leisha (Jan 16, 2008)

nak

i wasn't planning to get pg, dd was a surprise!
we had unprotected sex once, i guess we were lucky


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

My eldest two were 2-3 months.. the youngest was a surprise- so.. a bullseye?


----------



## notjustmamie (Mar 7, 2007)

When we weren't trying, we conceived DD the first month and conceived again the second month of TTA because of a job change/loss of insurance (ended in m/c).

TTC, we conceived after 8 months (another m/c), and we're currently at 15 months.

Clearly we do better when we're not trying.


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

I was certain it would take at least a year. 1st try got me a BFP. 13 months later no PPAF, and I am starting to think of TTC.... hope it goes as smoothly


----------



## Lilasmom (Mar 24, 2009)

I've had 4 pregnancies -- 2 miscarriages and 2 beautiful babies. All four took about 3 months of trying before we conceived. And now I've been trying for almost 2 years to get pregnant with baby #3. What is the deal??


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

longer than a year, BUT
1. we were not charting/actively pinpointing o date, it was a when it happens, it happens thng
2. we were moving cross country and were apart for the better part of a year
3. i was having maybe 3-5 cycles a year at that point.
so considering that all, not too bad.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

I was with my husband for about two and half years, on bc three months during that time, and conceived our oldest about 19 months after that. I am pretty sure I had a miscarriage the month before, so 18 months solid.


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

I got pregnant three times the first month of trying and this was at 40 and 43. One live birth at 40 and two m/c's at 43.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

The first two were surprises, the third was conceived our first month trying.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I've been pregnant 3 times. The first two times it happened in the month of trying. The third time was after my miscarriage, and I think it didn't happen until the 3rd cycle.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

12 months on the nose for this one. Charting, temping, herbs, vits, weight loss, the whole 9 yards.


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

Took us 5 years of no bc and trying (with other help eventually, like clomid). We gave up and got pregnant 6 months later.


----------



## Three~Little~Birds (Jan 10, 2005)

I voted for over a year, but I was still breastfeeding and my DH travels alot, thus missing many windows of opportunity.
We weren't "trying"; however, we weren't preventing...

ETS: It probably took aboout 12-18 months...


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Dp and I had one time of dtd "not ttc or tta" (ie, the one and only time without some sort of protection in 4 years) and I got pg with this baby.
I can't say we were tta, because that one time we consciously decided against "protection", but figured there was no chance it would result in pg.

With ds, we actively ttc'ed for 20 mos, including charting, herbs, and a hsg.


----------



## Channelle (May 14, 2008)

Wow almost 50% got pregnant the first month! That really gives me some hope!


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

um, first baby was a condom failure, i think they are like 98% effective, second baby was an iud failure, 99.9 % effective.... i'm kind of sad that we never got to try to consciously make a baby... we may have a number three but not try for a few years. but i feel like we're apparently extremely fertile so it shouldn't b e a problem.


----------



## VT mountaingirl (Oct 1, 2006)

Our first was conceived after 6 months of actively trying. Our second was an unexpected surprise!


----------



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

*9 months* TTC.


----------



## zenmama108 (Feb 23, 2009)

DD was planned, and conceived the first month trying. DS was conceived while on ortho tricyclen, after 4 months of using only oral birth control.


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

I got pregnant 5 years ago using BC pills and condoms (Nobody told me about ABX and BC pills not mixing), so I guess that's a bullseye

My second BFP came in my 2nd cycle of actively TTC, but we lost that baby, and I conceived in the cycle following that loss (I didn't have an AF between pregnancies), so I guess another bullseye?


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

first try with the first pregnancy, ended in miscarriage

got pregnant with dd1 during first cycle after miscarrige

tried for 3-4 cycles with after getting AF back but while still nursing. i was charting and there was never a clear ovulation temp so quit charting at that month had obvious ewcm. dtd and whamo pregnant!

we dtd (without condom) a couple weeks ago for the hell of it even though i was pretty sure we missed the egg by a day or two so we are officially trying next week.


----------



## peachsara (Jun 10, 2009)

DS was a complete surprise/shock.







With DD, we were talking about having more kids at some point and decided to throw caution to the wind. The very next time after that conversation, she was conceived.


----------



## 4Blessings (Feb 27, 2008)

1st time=2 months
2nd time=1 month
3rd time=11 months
4th time(while bf'ing)=5 months


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I honestly didn't understand the question, and I am obviously the only one!

"Without trying or not trying, how long did it take you to conceive?" - if you're talking about unplanned pregnancies, I wouldn't know how to put a timeframe on it. Like, do you count from the time you decided you didn't want a pregnancy?

Or did you mean how long did it take to conceive after deciding to TRY to - but without using any special methods like detailed charting and BDing based on charting, taking Clomid or other methods and interventions?

If it's the latter, it took us within 1 week - possibly within 1 day - of deciding to try. I wasn't charting, never heard of it at the time, so it was sheer luck.

I'm seriously lucky. I'm 32 (almost 33) years old, I've NEVER (knowingly at least) had any pregnancy except the one I wanted, and the one I wanted was very easy. Honestly, since DH and I had taken a couple of "chances" (again, not knowing FAM so they were truly just chances) I had actually started to wonder if I wasn't fertile (even though I really didn't want to be pregnant before we decided to have DD!).


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

It would be interesting to know what contraception method those who got pregnant right away were using.

I assume mostly barrier methods. That was the case with me.


----------



## mija y mijo (Dec 6, 2006)

DD was somewhat of a surprise (missed a pill or two







). My second pregnancy was conceived on our first try, but ended in a miscarriage. We waited about a year, and then conceived DS on our first try.


----------



## lizziebits (Sep 3, 2007)

DS -- < 1 month

Current bean -- 12 months


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laohaire* 
It would be interesting to know what contraception method those who got pregnant right away were using.

I assume mostly barrier methods. That was the case with me.

for the first i had been on the pill for 11 years and went off it 3 months before ditching the condoms. I haven't been back on so just condoms.


----------



## Redheaded_Momma (Nov 8, 2006)

I had 2 m/c before getting pg w/DS after 18 months of TTC. I believe the 1st m/c was 1 year after ttc and 2nd m/c was 2 months after that.

Hope this time around it doesn't take as long!


----------



## major_mama11 (Apr 13, 2008)

With DS, I asked DH if we could start "not preventing", and was pg the very same day. We were very fortunate (and very surprised also).

DD- Surprise pregnancy, the one and only time we disregarded NFP rules. (Only time in my life that I have ever had ovulation spotting after a long cycle- clearly she was meant to be).

We are "not preventing but not trying" currently, so it will be interesting to see how long it takes.


----------



## momtokimari (Mar 8, 2008)

With K we were getting married and I got off b/c so we could try after the wedding... And I got pregnant.

With M... I got of b/c and was going to wait but we got pregnant before my first period. While breastfeeding. When we were technically trying not to.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

First try with DD1, I had been on Depo for years and was expecting 9m-1y to conceive, apparently not! DD2 took 12 months. DS was another first try. I haven't used any BC since before DD1.


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

DS - first month. The convo went something like this (imagine us ready to do the deed):

Me: Do you want to have a baby?
DH: Sure.
Me: No, I mean do you want to have a baby *right now*? Because we don't have to use a condom.
DH: Uhh...okay.

LOL. Sometimes the reality is different than the abstract idea.

DD - maybe half a year? I wasn't charting or anything so I didn't pay much attention, although we were intentionally trying to get pregnant. It's harder to work on it all the time though, when you have a 3 yo in the house.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

It took me 4 months each time (with a miscarriage in between).


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laohaire* 
I honestly didn't understand the question, and I am obviously the only one!

"Without trying or not trying, how long did it take you to conceive?"

I don't think I understood the question either, so I am going to take another swing at it:

After 8 months of TTC, including 1 miscarriage, we decided to take a break from TTC (we didn't want a Christmas baby). We didn't prevent, but we didn't "try" as we had for the past 8 months.

Of course that was the month we conceived this one.


----------



## GearGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

I've had 6 pregnancies, three very early m/c chemical pregnancies, and three wonderful children! All six were conceived the first time trying or not using protection.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

I got my first cycle when I was 11 years old and it has always been predictable, except since July this year when I was under stress and at the same time my youngest stopped breastfeeding. I was only on birth control for maybe 8 months-1 year when I was 17 years old and I thought I might have sex.

Well, with my first husband, we got pregnant once and that was after more than a year and I miscarried at 10 weeks pregnant. (I was 20 years old). Throughout nearly 9 years of marriage, we were unable to conceive children.

With this husband, we met May '04. After three months of not trying, but not trying not to (literally knew him 3 months at this point), we conceived Abigail. (I was 30 years old)

When Abigail was 5 months old, I was exclusively breastfeeding and using two forms of birth control, Sophia was conceived. (I was 31 years old)


----------



## JenBuckyfan (Nov 30, 2007)

22 months of trying (all of it being deliberate/active) after giving up condoms for bc (5 years off the pill by that point).


----------



## laurelg (Nov 27, 2007)

Second cycle trying.

I had been charting to avoid, then started charting to conceive.


----------



## slsurface (May 8, 2007)

Well, the answer depends on which pregnancy. For DS1, I got prego in the first month, without even trying. This time, I charted and it took two months. DH believes it's all because of his "super sperm"







.


----------



## gen24 (May 12, 2009)

The first one was a "surprise" and #2 was conceived the first month of trying while breastfeeding 6-7 times a day!


----------



## kpositive0210 (Oct 15, 2009)

We spent 3 trying years TTC. Endometriosis, oviarian cysts, multiple surgeries, a CP...and a fairly unsupportive medical community, IMHO. We finally ended up at Cornell in NYC, which is regarded as one of the best fertility centers in the world. Our first IVF cycle resulted in a BFP, but I miscarried







.

For our second round of IVF I got included in the beta program of a meditation program from Circle+Bloom. Even though it wasn't developed for an IVF cycle, I followed this program religiously. I'd tried all kinds of alternative therapies previously (yoga, acupuncture, supplements, massage, etc.) so was game for anything that would help.

And, it DID! I loved the program, that it made me feel relaxed and centered. But I loved the results more. Day 28 we got our BFP. At 7 wks, we found out it was TWINS!!
















After 3 yrs of struggle and misery, I now feel so blessed. I'm such a believer in the program that I still listen to the meditations every night (a different program, developed for pregnancy not conception).

I don't care if you're trying 2 months or 2 years, people who haven't struggled to conceive can't relate to the stress and disappointment. Wishing you luck...


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

I voted for 6-12 months, since it took us 8 months to get pregnant the first time. Unfortunately, I'm not pregnant and still don't have a baby. So does that make me over a year to get preg? I dunno.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

First month, both times. Just call me Fertile Myrtle. And yes, I do know how lucky we are! (Although, my husband was hoping for a little more "trying"!)


----------



## cyncyn (Nov 19, 2004)

10 years! DD is now 6 and it's looking like that might be it for us as I am nearly 44 now and we are apparently not very fertile....


----------



## Terrilein (Jan 9, 2007)

I voted 6-12 months since I was charting to get pg with dd, but we weren't actively timing intercourse. Now with DP we had an accident two cycles ago resulting in a chemical pregnancy m/c. After the shock wore off, we were very excited. Now we've decided to actively try.


----------



## momma2girls (May 6, 2005)

Well with my first I had just gotten off the pill and wasn't wanting to get pregnant but thought that since i had just gotten off of it I wouldn't anyway, I'm still not sure why we didn't cover up. Once was all it took
With my second we weren't actively trying but we weren't preventing anything either so first month there she was.
Baby #3 I didn't want to get pregnant but i was in a hormonal stage where I really didn't care if it was wrapped up or not and the one time we had sex that month guess what happened!
Baby#4 Oh my we hadn't seen each other for 2 years and neither of us cared what happened! And here i am 17 wks along!


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Actively trying - just over a year (with multiple early miscarriages inbetween). This is our second. Once we started accupuncture - bingo!

With our first - first try. Though we were not 'trying' - just not 'preventing'.


----------



## maylea_moon (Mar 4, 2005)

yeah it works. first time. it took me 18 months to conceive my dd and she was heavily planned. opks, temps, everything.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

We were using BC from the time we got married, but after I stopped that (not for TTC, just for not wanting to use BC), we neither tried nor prevented. Just about one year later, we conceived our first born. So I answered 6-12 months.

When I got pg with my 2nd and 3rd, I was much more aware of cycles and fertility, so I sort of knew we would conceive when we did. I wasn't *exactly* trying, but, it wasn't as truly not trying as the first one.


----------



## JENinOR (Mar 14, 2006)

#1~12 long months
#2~bullseye!
#3~bullseye!
#4~bullseye!


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

We got engaged, and I thought I knew what signs meant "fertile" and which ones meant "not fertile" but I kind of got them backwards. We ... celebrated our engagement quite enthusiastically without protection, and I POAS two weeks later....

DS just turned two.


----------



## jenniferadurham (Apr 6, 2008)

We got it on the first shot...it was my most mucousy day so we went for it. This was 2 weeks after we got married...


----------



## mama von 2 (Mar 11, 2010)

baby #1 "surprise"
baby #2 "surprise"
and with my new DH
baby #3 3 months after remove my IUD


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

7 months actively trying with charts and all that good stuff.

the first two were happy little surprises, a condom baby and a birth control baby... I figured it would be easy once we tried again... I guess things just had to wait until the time was right.


----------



## amyrobynne (May 28, 2003)

Baby #1 -- conceived month #1 when we were getting ready to ttc for real the following month.

Baby #2 -- pretty much the same thing

Baby #3 -- 2 months of not trying/not preventing went by, then 5 months TTC before conceiving

I voted bullseye since that was our experience the first time. We've been charting our whole marriage though, so we knew when not preventing that we could easily get pregnant. I wasn't in the dark to what my cycle was doing.


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

I'm not entirely sure how to answer this question, but DD2 was the result of a very early ovulation combined with very long-living sperm from unprotected sex on Day 6 of a menstrual cycle. I'm sure we had been doing it on Day 6 every cycle for like a year before we got lucky.

(DD1, on the other hand, was conceived after 9 cycles of doing it ON the day of ovulation.)


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

The 1st time, we missed on the 1st month, missed on the 2nd month, but by then I had enough info to bullseye on the 3rd month.

Um, TMI and maybe just a whacky theory, but my cycles changed after I married DH. I charted for most of my teens years just for fertility health but when I got married everything was altered...temp, LP length...it was strange. The 1st month I wrote it off due to the stress of the wedding but it wasn't just delayed O.

With the second baby we really wanted an August birth, but then I wasn't looking at the right time. We skipped over that month, but along came the next cycle and DH and I were so baby crazy we decided to TTC instead of TTA lol.

(I know it sounds picky, but we thought if we didn't achieve an August-due baby, we'd TTA until February for a November-due baby).


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

First baby was the "pull-out-method baby." Conceived after six years of only using the pull out method for birth control. Yep-- six YEARS that worked for us. Then, ooops, oh well, she's beautiful









Second baby was conceived the night we decided to try for another. Yes, that evening. No, I wasn't charting. Yes, we are insanely lucky.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

There have been 2 times that I have had unprotected sex during ovulation.. I have 2 kids, so.. Bullseye!


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

Got pregnant on the pill with DS1.

Failed to use a condom one time and got pregnant with DS2.


----------



## moxygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

3 years with DS (Not sure if that would count as "not trying" since we were ttc but not religiously)

1st month "not preventing" with this one - 2nd PPAF (We abstained during first PP cycle due to possible prolapse issues until we were cleared by the obgyn)


----------



## Pirogi (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobmom* 
It's harder to work on it all the time though,
when you have a 3 yo in the house.

















Isn't that the truth!!


----------



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

i wish i could have voted twice. my first two pregnancies were accidents - one from a single act of intercourse within a 6 month period, and the second was a failure of multiple birth control. age 19 & 21.

my third was one week of trying. age 29.

but, this time around, it's been 2 full years since we've stopped using birth control (still trying). i'm with a different partner now, and i'm in my mid-30s, so that might explain part of it.


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

1st pg: 4 months (had been on the pill previously)
2nd pg: 1st month trying (no hormonal birth control between pregnancies)


----------



## ProtoLawyer (Apr 16, 2007)

I went off the Pill after 15+ years and got the last-pill bleed October 13. Got married October 24. Got my BPF November 19 after a week or so of symptoms I assumed were hormones re-setting/PMS/whatever. Based on ultrasound/measurements, this is a wedding night baby, give or take.

Mid-30s. I hadn't ovulated since I was a teenager, and did so very irregularly then. My doctor suspected it may take awhile due to age and, possibly, PCOS.


----------

